# Anyone ever have this?



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2017)

For quite awhile now I have been spitting up or coughing up blood many mornings or when I arise even from a nap.  My flem is also very thick and hard to get out of my throat after the blood clears.  Sorry if this sounds disgusting but it is!!    I am always always clearing my throat.  The blood is only there when I get up from sleeping.  But it is bright red.  I am not happy with my doctor and am looking for a new one.  The one I have got her degree in a Cracker Jack Box!! She has misdiagnosed me before and I'm not going back to her.  I know she misdiagnosed me because I asked for tests and the tests said she misdiagnosed me.  This was a different concern.

Has anyone ever experienced coughing up blood?  I have been trying to ignore it but I know I shouldn't.  I'm just fed up with doctors (MDs) because I've had some who did a number on me.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 20, 2017)

Ruthanne, please go have that checked out.  Coughing up blood.....not something to be ignored.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 20, 2017)

I haven't had that happen to me but if I were you I'd look for another Dr.  The sooner the better.  I hope it's nothing serious but it's important to find the cause and get it treated.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 20, 2017)

Don't wait for a doctor. get to emergency immediately, this is not something to be ignored!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 20, 2017)

Have you been taking full dose 325mg aspirin?  I did for a time & noticed blood in my phlegm in the mornings.  My DR had me start the lower dose ones (81 mg) cleared up.  Only problem I have had with the problem.  I took the liberty to find a link to WEBMD about the subject.  

Link


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2017)

tortiecat said:


> Don't wait for a doctor. get to emergency immediately, this is not something to be ignored!



I second that, coughing up blood is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)

I agree with the others that you should go to a doctor and find out the cause, blood shouldn't ever be ignored or let go for too long.  If it was just thick phlegm in the throat I would recommend Wild Cherry Bark liquid herbal tincture, works well to clear thing up when needed.....but nothing until the blood is no longer happening.  Good luck, hoping it's nothing too bad.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2017)

tortiecat said:


> Don't wait for a doctor. get to emergency immediately, this is not something to be ignored!



I agree with you.  Bright red blood means something is broken maybe from coughing.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2017)

Ruthanne,  Coughing up red blood  is NOT  normal.   Find out WHY  as soon as possible.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2017)

Get checked right away! When it happened to me I had bleeding ulcers.


----------



## IKE (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm far from being a doctor and I've always had a tendency to think the worst  but the first thing that popped into my mind was lung cancer or tuberculosis......go see a doctor ASAP !


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2017)

Roadwarrior said:


> Have you been taking full dose 325mg aspirin?  I did for a time & noticed blood in my phlegm in the mornings.  My DR had me start the lower dose ones (81 mg) cleared up.  Only problem I have had with the problem.  I took the liberty to find a link to WEBMD about the subject.
> 
> Link



Aspirin, like the usual anti-inflammatories are all NSAIDS and those can cause bleeding. But you need to have this checked out.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2017)

Get thee to a physician (or the ER)!  This doesn't sound like something to mess around with.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 20, 2017)

Probably, since the blood is red, it's coming directly from somewhere in your throat; you airway or esophagus, rather than your stomach. See a doctor. Or call your not-so-good doctor asap and ask for an immediate referral to an ENT (someone who is qualified!).


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 20, 2017)

Please, please see another doctor and do it quickly.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes!  Do not fool around with this another minute!  I would go to the ER.

Coughing up blood is never normal.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2017)

I can only echo what others have said, get to urgent care or ER immediately.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 21, 2017)

You need to go to the ER asap. Not normal and could be a variety of things.  I wouldn't wait to see a doctor. Go to the ER.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2017)

Ruthanne, I hate going to doctors and don't go in for all the shots they promote or the routine x-rays either, just every few years when I think it's needed to go in and get a blood count, etc.  But if you have bleeding, you really need to look into it.  How are you today, have you had the thick phlegm and blood, has either lessened?  Thinking about you and hoping you're doing okay.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 22, 2017)

I was just talking to a friend the other night who has been having the same symptoms. I had noticed this cough he has for about a year now,and the constant throat clearing. He is 50 and had a massive heart attack at 43-actually died in the hospital bathroom and they brought him back. So he was seeing his Cardiologist the other day for his regular checkup and mentioned his symptoms. He has Acid Reflux,that is what is causing his symptoms. Doctor put him on Prilosec (didn`t refer him to an ENT,which I kind of thought she should have) and called him good to go.


----------



## Trade (Sep 22, 2017)

Don't panic about it. It's probably something that can be treated easily. But definitely have it checked out as soon as possible. It's not normal to be coughing up blood.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 22, 2017)

Ruthanne - Are you sure it isn't Shiraz??   

jk - go to the doctor.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, I hate going to doctors and don't go in for all the shots they promote or the routine x-rays either, just every few years when I think it's needed to go in and get a blood count, etc.  But if you have bleeding, you really need to look into it.  How are you today, have you had the thick phlegm and blood, has either lessened?  Thinking about you and hoping you're doing okay.


Thank you SeaBreeze, I haven't had the blood in my throat for a few days now but still the thick phlegm is the same and it's hard to clear my throat.  I'm going to do a search online for a new doctor soon.  I need a flu shot, too.  I also need a general check up with lab tests for my cholesterol, liver enzymes, and sugar.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you all.  Sorry for not answering everyone individually but I'm tired today.  The bleeding has stopped the past 2 days.  I am going to do a search for a new doctor.  There are lots of them in my city.  I still have the thick mucus in my throat and it's hard to clear and don't know if it's related to the bleeding.  I will get to a doctor soon.  I appreciate all of your concern and advice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2017)

Roadwarrior said:


> Have you been taking full dose 325mg aspirin?  I did for a time & noticed blood in my phlegm in the mornings.  My DR had me start the lower dose ones (81 mg) cleared up.  Only problem I have had with the problem.  I took the liberty to find a link to WEBMD about the subject.
> 
> Link


No I don't take aspirin.  I do take some diclofenec at times, though, it's an anti inflammatory med.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2017)

Just made an appointment with a new doctor at a new clinic in my city.  I'll get everything taken care of then.  It's next Thurs.  It's sooner than I'd have gotten in  at the old doctor.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 22, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Just made an appointment with a new doctor at a new clinic in my city.  I'll get everything taken care of then.  It's next Thurs.  It's sooner than I'd have gotten in  at the old doctor.




Great!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Just made an appointment with a new doctor at a new clinic in my city.  I'll get everything taken care of then.  It's next Thurs.  It's sooner than I'd have gotten in  at the old doctor.


 Better than not going but you could be in "Urgent Care" now.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 22, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> Better than not going but you could be in "Urgent Care" now.


I totally agree with Jim on this one. Sometimes, Urgent Care is needed when we do not want to go to the ER, and we don’t want to wait a week or more to schedule a regular doctor visit. 
As long as the bleeding has stopped, and you do not get sicker, you might be fine to wait and see the doctor; but if it starts getting worse again, then going to ER or Urgent Care is the best plan. 

Sometimes these things can get bad fast, Ruthanne. 
A couple years ago, I had what seemed like a pain in my right side, and I thought I had pulled a muscle somehow and it would go away. The next day it was still there, and getting worse.
 Finally, I could barely breathe, it hurt so bad, I was gasping for air in between the spasms of pain, and went to the ER. 
It turned out that I had a pulmonary embolism, and not any kind of pulled muscle; so it was probably a lifesaver that I went to the ER when I did. 

Better to get this checked out before something gets worse.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree with HappyFlowerLady.  This is not something that should be put off, even for a few days.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree. When I was bleeding I didn't have mucus, but it started out as a minimal intermittent thing. Initially I put it down to allergies, then, boom, I really started bleeding. I could have bled out. Please get yourself checked ASAP.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks AZJim, Happyflowerlady and Shalimar.  I will get seen soon.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey, Ruthanne, what did the doc say when  you saw him/her?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 4, 2017)

I postponed the doctor visit.  I haven't had any coughing up blood since I stopped 2 meds I was taking. They are not crucial meds. either but I noticed since I was taking them I had the bleeding problem.    It's been well over a week that the bleeding has stopped.  I am still going just next week.  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2017)

That's good Ruthanne, as long as it was safe to stop them, they must have had some blood thinning effects.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's good Ruthanne, as long as it was safe to stop them, they must have had some blood thinning effects.


I don't know but I think they effected my stomach; not sure though.  I will get a thorough check up a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 4, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know but I think they effected my stomach; not sure though.  I will get a thorough check up a week from tomorrow.



That sounds reasonable, Ruthanne. Smart move.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 4, 2017)

Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and that you are still going to get checked out. A few years back I had slight bleeding also. It was from a sinus infection and not from my stomach at all.


----------



## oldman (Oct 5, 2017)

WOW! I wouldn't wait for any tests. Where you live, I would be at the Cleveland Clinic or go down to Case.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2017)

The bleeding has stopped so I see no need for urgent care right now.  I'll see the doctor on Friday and tell him about it and all my complaints.  I better make a list...lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2017)

Good luck at the docs Ruthanne, good idea to write stuff down, a doctor's office is a good place to get nervous and go blank.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

You may cough up small amounts of bright red blood, or frothy blood-streaked sputum (saliva and phlegm). The blood is usually from your lungs and is often the result of prolonged coughing, straining the lung walls, or a chest infection.
As has been said, you must get it checked out by a doctor, you're already a month down the line since you first posted.
Good luck.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 10, 2017)

Cap'n Mike said:


> You may cough up small amounts of bright red blood, or frothy blood-streaked sputum (saliva and phlegm). The blood is usually from your lungs and is often the result of prolonged coughing, straining the lung walls, or a chest infection.
> As has been said, you must get it checked out by a doctor, you're already a month down the line since you first posted.
> Good luck.




I agree.  Ruthanne, please don't postpone your upcoming appointment.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2017)

i've had this problem for over a year.  I saw the doctor today and he ordered a CT Scan of the lungs since I'm a long time smoker.  He said he's worried about malignancy.  I don't cough hard so I don't think it's straining and the doctor asked me about that, too.  He said the CT Scan is the first thing they will do since it's most important.  Well, we'll get the CT Scan out of the way next Friday.  That was the earliest the hospitable had.  The doctor is really nice looking I have to say.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2017)

I forgot to post that I  had the blood again when I woke up; this time it was dark like a clot.  I just posted the above message too about seeing the new doctor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2017)

Good luck with the scan Ruthanne, hope it's not too serious and can be treated....hugs.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 13, 2017)

If it was a clot, that might be why you had no bleeding for a while..it had coagulated. Glad you'll know soon what's going on.

Good luck!


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 13, 2017)

Hope results from scan are good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck with the scan Ruthanne, hope it's not too serious and can be treated....hugs.


Thanks SeaBreeze.



Cap'nSacto said:


> If it was a clot, that might be why you had no bleeding for a while..it had coagulated. Glad you'll know soon what's going on.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Cap'n.



helenbacque said:


> Hope results from scan are good.


Thank you. 

I was so nervous today after seeing him that when I made a pot of coffee I forgot to put the carafe in it's place and left it on the counter.  I was cleaning up coffee for quite awhile!  It went all over the sink and under the micro.  I have to be more careful!layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2017)

Best of luck with your scan Ruth!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Best of luck with your scan Ruth!


Thank you Shali.:sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2017)

Ruthanne, been thinking about you, how did the scan go for you?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 21, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, been thinking about you, how did the scan go for you?



I was wondering also, was going to text you but didn't want to bother you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 21, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, been thinking about you, how did the scan go for you?


Thank you.



CeeCee said:


> I was wondering also, was going to text you but didn't want to bother you.


My phone for text isn't working.  I had problems with my debit card and had to get a new one so the phone bill could not be paid yet.

Anyhow, they postponed the scan and didn't give me a reason.  I postponed it after that so I won't have it until next week.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2017)

I hope all goes well when you finally get to have your scan. The waiting is always the worse part.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 21, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope all goes well when you finally get to have your scan. The waiting is always the worse part.


Yes, I have been nervous about it but when I had a breathing test my breathing was 100% normal.  Hopefully the scan will be, too.  Thank you.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 22, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My phone for text isn't working.  I had problems with my debit card and had to get a new one so the phone bill could not be paid yet.
> 
> Anyhow, they postponed the scan and didn't give me a reason.  I postponed it after that so I won't have it until next week.  We'll see what happens.



My MRI Was cancelled and rescheduled 2 times.  In a way I was always happy that I didn't have to do it but stressed that I still had not gotten it done and out of the way.  Actually was a whole month of stress until it was finally done.

Hope everything turns out okay for you, Ruthanne.  :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My MRI Was cancelled and rescheduled 2 times.  In a way I was always happy that I didn't have to do it but stressed that I still had not gotten it done and out of the way.  Actually was a whole month of stress until it was finally done.
> 
> Hope everything turns out okay for you, Ruthanne.  :love_heart:


Thank you CeeCee.  I have just been trying to think it's going to be okay.  I was so scared for awhile but I really don't know what will come of it yet.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm also going for a "procedure" on Friday. I have to take some RI Iodine stuff on Wednesday and Thursday so that they can "see" things better inside.

Fingers crossed for both of us CeeCee


----------



## terry123 (Oct 24, 2017)

Cap'n Mike said:


> I'm also going for a "procedure" on Friday. I have to take some RI Iodine stuff on Wednesday and Thursday so that they can "see" things better inside.
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of us CeeCee


Good luck and good wishes for both of y'all!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the CT Scan this morning.  I talked to a financial advocate at the Clinic and she said the insurance people refused to pay for the scan.  She also said the hospital will pay for it if they can't get my insurance co. to take care of it.  They are fighting for me she said.  My apptmt. is at 9 am this morning.  I'm not nervous, just want to get it over and done with.  I may change my insurance co. after this.  It's open enrollment season and I am going to find out which insurance my new doctor takes.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 26, 2017)

Hope it all goes well with positive results. Yes indeed, go hunting for a better deal, there are hundreds of companies seeking your business!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

Cap'n Mike said:


> Hope it all goes well with positive results. Yes indeed, go hunting for a better deal, there are hundreds of companies seeking your business!


Thanks Mike!  I got the scan done but don't have results for that yet.

I got some results from my blood tests that I had a few weeks ago.  My platelets are on the low side.  They want me to see a hematologist.  My cholesterol is high as usual, too.  I can't take cholesterol lowering drugs but I think they may have a new one now and I'll see if I can try it.  I also need an A1C test because my glucose is higher than it should be.  One good thing is that my liver enzymes have gone down but still a little higher, just a bit.  That's good news.  

So tomorrow I'll get another test for A1C and Monday I will see the doctor.  I'm glad I'm getting all of this taken care of.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2017)

Hope it goes well for you Ruthanne, thinking of you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

Good luck with your scan results Ruthanne, I know it must be stressful for you, but I'm glad you're getting things checked out and taken care of.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Hope it goes well for you Ruthanne, thinking of you.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck with your scan results Ruthanne, I know it must be stressful for you, but I'm glad you're getting things checked out and taken care of.


I might get the scan results on Monday but I don't know yet.  Really I am just tired right now and think I'll go to bed early tonight...maybe.  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2017)

I am back from the doctor.  I have been referred to more doctors because of the results of blood tests, todays exam and the CT Scan.  So now I am going to see a Pulmonary doctor for the lungs and a Hepatologist (liver specialist).  I'm not sure of anything at this point.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 30, 2017)

Keeping you in my prayers,Ruthanne.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2017)

Best of luck Ruthanne!


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2017)

Good luck. I've had lots of bleeding over the years. First time was ulcers, but nothing serious, a stomach ull of small peptic ulcers. Later, (COPD related) but the bleed was nothing serious, just broken capillaries from coughing. That was my case.  But you need to follow through with the lung guy. Get the skinny from a specialist. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind wishes.  I'll fill you in when I can.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm just catching up with this thread, Ruthanne.
Good luck. Hope all is positive.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 30, 2017)

Same here, stopping in to check on you.
Wishing you well, Ruthanne.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2017)

Thinking of you and sending prayers for your health issues to be easily resolved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I am back from the doctor.  I have been referred to more doctors because of the results of blood tests, todays exam and the CT Scan.  So now I am going to see a Pulmonary doctor for the lungs and a Hepatologist (liver specialist).  I'm not sure of anything at this point.



I hope it's nothing too serious Ruthanne, and they can get you back on track.  Thinking of you and wishing you the best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind wishes.  I am worried now after the scan results but more tests need to be done.  I am going to try and hope for the best.  It's hard for me, though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2017)

Try and stay positive Ruthanne, the mind works along with the body, please don't let yourself get too down about this. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Try and stay positive Ruthanne, the mind works along with the body, please don't let yourself get too down about this. :love_heart:


Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2017)

Thinking of you Ruthanne and hope you get this all straightened out soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thinking of you Ruthanne and hope you get this all straightened out soon.


Thanks.  Made another appointment to see a Pulmonary dr.  I will see what he thinks.


----------



## Bajabob (Oct 31, 2017)

I'll join the others in wishing you good health, even when it seems difficult to come by. My problems are smaller than yours just now, but today was one of my bad days in my caregiving task. So problems exist, almost everywhere, and they're randomly distributed, sometimes fairly, often unfairly. So we continue on, trying to do our best.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2017)

Bajabob said:


> I'll join the others in wishing you good health, even when it seems difficult to come by. My problems are smaller than yours just now, but today was one of my bad days in my caregiving task. So problems exist, almost everywhere, and they're randomly distributed, sometimes fairly, often unfairly. So we continue on, trying to do our best.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2017)

I am not going to add anymore to this thread.  If anyone is interested in knowing what is happening please pm me.


----------

